# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Die Highlights des finalen Trailers



## AaronTanzmann (15. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Die Highlights des finalen Trailers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Die Highlights des finalen Trailers


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand diese Szene auch sehr symbolisch, da sie sehr gut diesen Kriegsfilm-Vibe einfängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitten in der Schlacht gönnt er sich eine kurze Atempause.
In seinem Gesicht ist aber irgendwie abzulesen, dass ihm bewusst ist, was passieren wird: "Wir werden alle sterben."


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2016)

Ach, der schaut sich gerade seine Schweißnaht an die wohl nicht so gelungen ist.


----------



## Flyolaf (15. Oktober 2016)

Meine Lieblings Szene ist (Last 10 von uns wie 100 wirken) episch dieser Moment. Ich schaue mir den Trailer immer wieder an, ich bin total feuer und flamme.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Oktober 2016)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings Szene ist (Last 10 von uns wie 100 wirken) episch dieser Moment. Ich schaue mir den Trailer immer wieder an, ich bin total feuer und flamme.



Ja, der ganze Trailer ist voll von "quotable lines".

"Alright. How many do you need?"
"They are requesting a call sign." "It's ahm ... Rogue, Rogue One."
"The power that we are dealing with, is immeasurable."
"We have hope. Rebellions are build on hope."
"Let ten men feel like a hundred."
"Save the rebellion! Save the dream!"


----------



## Flyolaf (15. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, der ganze Trailer ist voll von "quotable lines".
> 
> "Alright. How many do you need?"
> "They are requesting a call sign." "It's ahm ... Rogue, Rogue One."
> ...



Diese Szenen sind alle so WOW. Einfach nur Hammer Geil! Ich schaue mir im Moment auf Sky alle Star Wars Filme an. Sky hat einen Star Wars Sender eingerichtet. Rund um die Uhr laufen da alle Filme in Endlosschleife


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Grundsätzlich ein schöner Trailer. Aber mit einigen der Rogue One-Mitglieder werde ich trotzdem nicht warm. Ich sehne mich mehr nach der Fortführung von SW7, auch weil auf Rogue One nichts Direktes folgen kann/wird.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## thermokles (16. Oktober 2016)

Total langweilig wir wissen ja was passiert. Man hätte einen Film machen müssen etwa 1000 Jahre  vor dieser Geschichte der Anfang des Jediordens und den abtrünnigen ersten Sithlords.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Total langweilig wir wissen ja was passiert.



Deswegen wird ein Film über die Titanic auch niemals Erfolg haben ... oh wait.



thermokles schrieb:


> Man hätte einen Film machen müssen etwa 1000 Jahre  vor dieser Geschichte der Anfang des Jediordens und den abtrünnigen ersten Sithlords.



Für den Anfang des Jedi-Ordens reichen 1.000 Jahre bei weitem nicht.
Die Geschichte beginnt nämlich ungefähr im Jahre 36.453 BBY mit der Entstehung des Je'daii Order auf Tython.

So zumindest im Pre-Disney-Kanon.
Im neuen Kanon ist das noch nicht so genau ausgearbeitet, aber mindestens 5.000 Jahre sind es dort auch.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Deswegen wird ein Film über die Titanic auch niemals Erfolg haben ... oh wait.



Spoiler:
Die geht am Ende eh unter!!! 

Mal abgesehen davon ist es ja nicht sonderlich neu das es da so Prequels in Star Wars gibt *hust*
Und mal ehrlich, damals hat sich auch keiner so beschwert im Vorfeld zu EP1. und die ganzen Probleme die die Prequels haben sind alle losgelöst von dem Fakt das wir wissen das am Ende von EP3. so eigentlich alles am Arsch ist.
Oder es da noch sowas wie Bücher, Spiele oder Rebels gäbe

Manchmal muss ich an die Flatethers denken bei solchen Kommentaren, von dem Punkt aus das manche Aussagen so Offensichtlich Grottenfalsch sind das man sich fragen muss wie man da drauf kommen kann und vorallem so getätigt werden, als ob die Person Ahnung hätte. :x
Ich empfehle ja an der Stelle mal Der Heros in Tausend gestalten, ein Buch auf das ich durch die Star Wars Making Off DVD gestolpert bin, ein Buch über Naratologie, das einem vorallem eines lehrt: Der Ausgang der Rahmenhandlung ist oft garnicht so Kreativ ist und vorallem die wenigsten Filme nen Twist haben.

Btw.: 1000 VSY war immerhin die Schlacht von Ruusan, allerdings eher ein Zufallstreffer, immerhin ist das Ereignis bedeutender für die Sith


----------



## Feynmann (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde auch einen Film über die zeit 4000 BBY oder früher bevorzugen. Revan, die Sternenschmiede oder Darth Bane. Die Geschichten aus dieser Zeit sind für meinen Geschmack besser.  Die Entwicklung  von Anakin zu Darth Vader fand ich eher unglaubwürdig.  ich hoffe mal, dass Rogue One interessanter als episode 7 ist.  Zumindest ist mit Mads Mikkelsen eine interessante Figur dazugekommen.


----------

